#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > ΤΟΛ - ΡΑΦ: Έλεγχος επάρκειας vs διαστασιολόγηση

## zavi@tee.gr

> Σημαντικό είναι ότι η φιλοσοφία του είναι διαφορετική καθότι κάνει έλεγχο επάρκειας παντού και όχι διαστασιολόγηση, γεγονός που μπορεί να το θεωρήσεις είτε θετικό είτε αρνητικό.


Δηλαδή επαναληπτική διαδικασία.........πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ακόμα κ ένας μόγγολος μπορεί να ολοκληρώσει μελέτη,κάνοντας διαδοχικές δοκιμές μέχρι να του βγει!

Καλό μου ακούγεται,ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ! :Αστειευόμενος:  :Γέλιο:

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι και καλό και κακό.
Πρέπει να έχεις εμπειρία και να πέσεις μέσα απ' την αρχή στο τι οπλισμό θα βάλεις σε κάθε διατομή, έχει πολλή δουλειά στην αρχή αλλά έχεις και το εργαλείο (βλ. συντελεστή επάρκειας διατομής, χρωματισμό των μελών στο χωρικό μοντέλο ανάλογα με την επάρκεια τους) για να προβείς στις διορθώσεις.
Η επαναληπτική διαδικασία θέλει χρόνο απ' τον χρήστη!

Αυτό που τους πρότεινα είναι να βάλουν μια διαστασιολόγηση που θα κάνει το πρόγραμμα στην αρχή και μετά να κάνει έλεγχο επάρκειας.
Στη συνέχεια θα βλέπει ο χρήστης τους συντελεστές επάρκειας και θα πηγαίνει να αλλάζει εάν το επιθυμεί τους οπλισμούς προκειμένου να γίνει πιο οικονομικός.

Ο έλεγχος επάρκειας και σε κάμψη και σε διάτμηση, σε κάθε διατομή όπως ακριβώς τον έχει το ΡΑΦ είναι ιδανικός για τον έλεγχο υπάρχοντος.
Κρίμα όμως που δεν έχει ανάλυση με παλιούς κανονισμούς και απ' ό,τι μου είπαν δεν σκοπεύουν να βάλουν. Ίσως λόγω επερχόμενου ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ.

----------


## Evan

Να ρωτήσω κάτι οκ στο ΦΕΣΠΑ δεν υπάρχει ποσοστό εκμετάλλευσης διατομής αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει με ένα excelaki χεράτα; Θα μου πεις οκ θέλει χρόνο αλλά δεν θα το κάνεις και στην κάθε κακοπληρωμένη μελέτη.
Επίσης σχετικά με την φιλοσοφία performance based design που έθιξε ο iovo νομίζω πως όταν γίνουν υποχρεωτικοί οι Ευρωκώδικες τα ελληνικά προγράμματα δεν θα αντέξουν τον ανταγωνισμό των ξένων....

----------


## Evan

*@iovo* αυτό το θέμα είχα διπλωματική σε γέφυρες, θα επικρατήσει τα επόμενα χρόνια σίγουρα, 
*@triumph* έλεγχος χρειάζεται όταν κάνεις ενίσχυση 

*@majakoulas* δεν έχω δει κανένα ελληνικό πρόγραμμα να το κάνει αυτό, πέρα από το νεξτ, είναι ίσως ό,τι πιο χρησιμο και βασικό πρέπει να έχει ένα προγραμμα διαστασιολόγησης

το ΔΙΑΣΚ πάιρνει μανδύες κλπ;

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ αλλά για λόγους ταχύτητας θα έπρεπε να γίνεται πρώτα μια διαστασιολόγηση.

----------


## Evan

> Δηλαδή πιστεύεται ότι το πρόγραμμα θα εξελιχθεί τόσο ώστε να κάνει πλαστική δυναμική ανάλυση, αλλά όχι σε στυλ Pushover (το "σπρώχνω" και όσο πάει), με υπολογιζόμενη πλαστιμότητα ροπών/καμπυλοτήτων υπό ανακυκλική φόρτιση για να συγκρίνει με τα ADRS;


σε καμμία περίπτωση

----------


## Evan

κριτήριο είναι και η μετακίνηση

----------

